# Tritte helfen doch gegen Spammer



## stieglitz (20 Januar 2006)

Interessanter Artikel, wie man Spammer doch ärgern kann:


> ... man muss sie nur täglich verabreichen'. Diese Erfahrung hat der Spam-Gegner Darren Brothers alias "SpamSlayer" in den letzten Wochen gesammelt. Brothers forderte die Mitglieder von ScamBaiter.com Ende Dezember 2005 dazu auf, Spammern "in die Eier zu treten - täglich". Damit meinte er, man sollte die Arbeit der Spammer behindern, indem man die auf ihren Servern zu findenden Formulare mit Mülldaten füllt. Und um das noch weiter zu konkretisieren, lieferte er eine immer länger werdende Liste von Servern, die Alex Polyakov zuzuordnen sind, einem ukrainischen Spammer, der im Dezember noch Platz Nummer 2 der Spammer Top 10 von Spamhaus.org besetzte.


http://www.intern.de/news/7545.html


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

für den Fall, daß jemand das Telefongespräch mit dem Spammer hören möchte:
http://spamkings.oreilly.com/

Nebelwolf


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2006)

Brian schrieb:
			
		

> I'd guess that this little battle isn't over. At a minimum, I'd expect P.
> to devise a technical means of thwarting the Refi Retaliator. As JD Falk commented on
> my previous posting, "Has there ever been any indication that spammers will stop spamming
> if attacked? Far as I can tell, it just makes them more determined to strike back."


Das liest sich nicht gerade optimistisch. Zanken ja, auf Dauer verscheuchen eher nein.

cp


----------



## Greenhorn (20 Januar 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man ja dann noch dieses schöne Buch boykotieren. Nicht dass ich's überhaupt bräuchte ...


----------

